# why me!!!!!!!!!!



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

hey guys just need a rant. i'm having a bad day today...!!!!!!!! my stomach hurts and i'm feeling dodgy i felt so great last week and things were bordering on normal which is a real miracle!! Now theyre back to D-like stuff. eew its so nasty!!! sorry...just had to say something cos i definitely don't talk to my housemates about this stuff!!lots of love from me xx


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im having a bad day also, so i feel your pain! I hope you start feeling better really soon! Can you take a couple imodium to help? Just eat light and m sure you will be back to your noral chirpy self!


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

Bad days all round! I started on anti-biotics ... and oh how much does my stomach love those! Sometimes you just can't wait for the clock to keep ticking onto the next hour!Hugs all round I think!


----------



## spin54 (Feb 11, 2004)

first thing is i'm jealous that you had a good weak. i haven't had a day of relief in 8 months. I won't discuss this with many people either. D is about the most embaressing thing i can think of. Dating is out of the question, and I haven't been able to work the whole time. Going to doctors constantly. I have diabetes also, so they always blame that, but I know better. they just don't wanna listen because there is nothing they can really do about ibs.Anyway, i had to rant myself. This is miserable and this board is helping me cope quite a bit.Thanks and







just pretend.Scott


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

bad day too







but i'm glad that you were able to have a good week


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm with all of you...I've had two bad weeks in a row.Is there anything in the world worse than having diarrhea with other people around!? I can't even begin to describe the humiliation of having awful D and being the bathroom for like an hour with my roommates in the living room ten feet away, although I'm sure most of you feel my pain.I've had alternating C and D and have no idea why...It seems like I go to bed with awful, crampy C, and then wake up to D. Ugh.along with ziggy, let's all give thanks for any normal days we've had this year...and if you haven't had any, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## fun (Feb 21, 2004)

Bad day (& night...) for me too, at the minute I can't sleep for cramps but in the morning it's going to be d,d,d- I can relate erinjk,...and I have an exam in the morning







don't even know if I'll make it in, and if I do... I'll spend all my time in the bathroom probably) the more tired I am the worse it gets, but I just can't sleep with this pain...


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

oh no







Hope you're feeling better soon!! I'm feeling a bit dodgy too...Tuesday's are always bad as i start 8.30 and finish at 5.30- which I suppose is a normal day for most people- but my stomach hates it!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

I've been off the past week as well..midterms coming up and then spring break, which should be fun but i'm extremely anxious to go off to florida for 7 days. i'm worrying about being around other people and not feeling good, i haven't told my friends anything about my condition. i'm worried about what i'll eat, when i'll have to go to the bathroom, etc. i feel like i might have to dose up on remerson, immodium and lorazepam and not eat hardly anything. i'm so frustrated right now. i just want to be someone else who isn't suffering from these symptoms.


----------



## LabradorDalley (Nov 17, 2003)

Why do doctors prescribe antibiotics with side effects of D when they know I am IBS-D?


----------

